# Photoshop:: Image Effect: Dual-Tone



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2005)

Hereâ€™s a simple Tutorial to help you create a dual-toned image.

Step 1: Fire up Photoshop and open up your image. I am using Elisha Cuthbertâ€™s picture, you wouldn't know what I went through making this tutorial cause I didnâ€™t feel like spoiling her beautiful faceâ€¦ I'm such an idiot.

*img126.imageshack.us/img126/3222/tone11yi.jpg

Step 2: Go to Image > Adjustments > Threshold. This will bring up a dialog box with a histogram. Donâ€™t pay much attention to the histogram. Just make sure that features of the face can be seen properly like the lips, nose and eyes. My magic number was 155.
*img493.imageshack.us/img493/1343/tone20pa.gif

Step 3: Next we diffuse the sharpness of the image. Go to Filter > Stylize > Diffuse. In this box just select â€œAnisotrophicâ€? and click on okay.

Step 4: Since the diffuse filter blurs the image out, you need to sharpen it again using the Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp Mask Filter. Give a value according to what you feel looks right. I gave something like 95/50/4.

Step 5: Bring up the Hue/Saturation dialog box (Ctrl+U). Check the Colorize box in the lower right and then move the hue slider to the desired colour, Saturation forâ€¦Saturation and give it a little bit of lightness.

Youâ€™re done!

*img493.imageshack.us/img493/9203/tone34nz.jpg

Try this effect with an image with no background (white), has a different feel to it. Didnt' have any pics at hand to demonstrate that though...


----------



## kato (Nov 4, 2005)

i love this tut and i tried it out with a harry potter pic i had take a look:
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/24817016/

i couldnt upload pic on imageshack some problem for me


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

*img126.imageshack.us/img126/3222/tone11yi.jpg

the girl is awesome!
really like her


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2005)

Watching The Girl Next Door was like watching P0rn, and that too without keeping an eye on the door! She really is gorgeous...


----------



## SystemError (Nov 9, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert


> ......was one of the host on discovery kids show "Popular Mechanics for Kids"


----------

